# Scape that s#@t!



## -serok- (11 May 2015)

Hi there!

I'm new here, but wanted to introduce myself with of one of my latest tanks. I named it "Scape that blahblahblahblah!" and it won the live contest "The Art of the planted Aquarium 2015" in Hannover, Germany. Happy with that 

It's a Dennerle Scapers tank with size 40x32x28cm, volume is 35l.
The hardscape is african pagode stone, substrate is Dennerle soil and white sand.
I changend lighting from time to time, but most of the time there have been about 40W of lighting above the tank.

I used 18 or 19 different plants in this tank. Let me try to count them all...

- Hemianthus c. "Cuba"
- Micranthenum "Monte Carlo"
- Eleocharis pussila
- Fissidens fontanus
- Fissidens nobilis
- Riccardia spec.
- Vesicularia montagnei
- Mini Taiwan Moss
- Bolbitis heteroclitha
- Schismatoglothis roseospatha
- Crepidomanes calicut
- Rotala mexicana "Goias"
- Anubias nana "petite"
- Plagiomnium cf. affine
- Plagiochila integerrima
- 4 different Bucephalandra

Inhabitants are Caridina simoni simoni and some snails. 

The photo shows the tank at age of 3 month.



 

This photo shows the tank at day one.


 

What do you think? I hope you like it


----------



## Andy D (11 May 2015)

It looks great!


----------



## Christos Ioannou (11 May 2015)

Thats fantastic! What's the secret for keeping the white sand... white  after 3 months?


----------



## ADA (11 May 2015)

Christos Ioannou said:


> Thats fantastic! What's the secret for keeping the white sand... white  after 3 months?



Lots of shrimp


----------



## banthaman.jm (12 May 2015)

Great tank and name 
Jim


----------



## Noman (12 May 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## stu_ (12 May 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> Great tank and name
> Jim


Great tank,terrible name.


----------



## -serok- (12 May 2015)

Hi folks!

Thank you very much! 



stu_ said:


> Great tank,terrible name.


Yeah? Why?! I didn't want to name it as ordinary as the most scapes. 



Christos Ioannou said:


> What's the secret for keeping the white sand... white  after 3 months?


A lot of shrimps, an attuned fertilization and some maintenance


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 May 2015)

-serok- said:


> Yeah? Why?! I didn't want to name it as ordinary as the most scapes.


 not really suitable for a forum aimed at all ages


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 May 2015)

I saw your tank at definitelyaquascape.tv channel recently. Piotr took the video from 3 sides. Very precise work. Congrats on winning that contest.
I'd like to know. Are you created that work at home and then just transported the entire setup to the show? Or you re-created it at new place?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 May 2015)

Found it  

this tank at 2:40


----------



## -serok- (13 May 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I'd like to know. Are you created that work at home and then just transported the entire setup to the show? Or you re-created it at new place?


The tank was running at home and I brought it there. 



Big clown said:


> not really suitable for a forum aimed at all ages


Mmrpf... yeah, ok. Should I change my Avatar?


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 May 2015)

Yep...I think that'd be a good idea too...it detracts from your obvious genius...


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 May 2015)

Wow that is some plant list youv'e got!

Hemianthus c. "Cuba"
- Micranthenum "Monte Carlo"
- Eleocharis pussila
- Fissidens fontanus
- Fissidens nobilis
- Riccardia spec.
- Vesicularia montagnei
- Mini Taiwan Moss
- Bolbitis heteroclitha
- Schismatoglothis roseospatha
- Crepidomanes calicut
- Rotala mexicana "Goias"
- Anubias nana "petite"
- Plagiomnium cf. affine
- Plagiochila integerrima
- 4 different Bucephalandra

Are you sure they are all in there? Tank looks great, is it just my eyesight or is there some Blue Green Algae in there.

By the way I don't think it is the Avatar that needs changing, maybe the title of the thread.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 May 2015)

Hi Andy, Stunning  Still trying to emulate your exquisite rock work and planting


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 May 2015)

Definitely can't fault the rock work, it is an awesome replication of nature in a tank, something a lot of people strive to achieve, but most without success!

Takashi himself would be proud of this.

Steve.


----------



## -serok- (15 May 2015)

Hi there!

Thank you very much Roy and Steve for the nice feedback!



REDSTEVEO said:


> Wow that is some plant list youv'e got!
> 
> Are you sure they are all in there? Tank looks great, is it just my eyesight or is there some Blue Green Algae in there.


Of course am I sure. This was one of the special things in this tank  And no, there was no blue green Algae in it.


----------



## jagillham (16 May 2015)

Stunning! More artistic flair than I'd ever manage to muster in a tank...!!


----------

